# How much would you charge..



## baNz64 (Dec 3, 2009)

Quickly, Im not a established company I am a screen printing hobbiest.

The company I work for found out I did some printing and wants me to print them some shirts for an upcoming event. They are supplying the shirts because I won't be able to get the blanks in time 

24 t-shirts all together
1 color
1 location

How much would you charge them for this job?

I did some of the calculations on how much it costs me, but I'm not sure what to actually charge, or mark up and all that stuff!

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

As much as they want to spend. Or double your costs. Or around 8 each depending on blank cost. I dunno. I would be in that general ball park or lower but don't sell them for any less then you would want to charge them for repeat biz.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

6.58 for 30 pieces using transfers....


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I would be at $7.07 and $7.57 if flash is needed.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

At 30 I would still print. Cutting weeding and applying 30 would prolly take me longer not to mention ink for me is cheaper then vinyl even with setup time to consider. But vinyl in that number range does seem common.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Who is doing vinyl?


----------



## hbapparel (Jan 16, 2012)

Just don't undercharge! I did this a lot early on. Make sure it is worth your time. It is hard to give advice like this to a hobbyist (nothing wrong with that) because you don't have overhead like the some of us do. I know me personally, I couldn't do this job for $6-7 like some people, but their circumstances and expenses may be different from mine. Me, I would be closer to $9.00. Everyone is different.


----------



## elizabethrhoan (Jul 24, 2012)

$7.99 for white shirts ot $9.99 for colors, small to XL (Add $1.50 for each X over XL) Add a $25 Set Up charge. That covers you whether it's vinyl, screened or DTG.


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok for me to do it here is what I would charge.

1 Screen: $30.00

24 shirts supplied by client to imprint: $2.25

Granted those are my numbers since I'm in NY and have to work within a budget since there is about 3-4 other printers in my area who could do the same

So I figure it took me with a flash imprint 23 min to do 24 shirts. Don't have a tunnel dryer yet. so lets do the math at $2.25 x 24 shirts= $54.00. not bad for about what 1/2 hr worth of work. atleast 8 times the amount of what min wage is $7.25 and that is before the screen charge so you make a couple of bucks on that so lets say oh $60 for a 1/2hr job. Bet you could do the job within what 1 weekend.


----------



## elizabethrhoan (Jul 24, 2012)

Doh!! Just re read and saw that they were supplied garments. 
Here's my revised .2 Cents:
$2.50 for white shirts ot $3.50 for colors, Add a $25 Set Up charge. That covers you whether it's vinyl, screened or DTG.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I would want closer to 4.00 to print a supplied shirt with a 20$ screen. But I would go down to about three depending on the customer.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

royster13 said:


> Who is doing vinyl?


You said transfers. I thought you were abbreviating heat transfer vinyl. What r u talking about then.

Never mind you meant plastisol xfers. I am guessing if he can't get blanks in time then xfers ate outta the question too.


----------



## baNz64 (Dec 3, 2009)

It's the company I work for so I don't really want to over charge, hoping maybe I could get a few more odd jobs in the next few months where it could benefit the both of us.

I did some calculations and doubling my cost would be 2.20/per shirt before screen setup which ill prob just charge an extra 10 bucks(costs me $2), because it really isn't costing me anything to do it, every things in my basement, Im my only "employee" and I don't pay rent so I'm making out well here. It shouldn't take me more than an hour, and its a p/f/p. I have a pretty sweet setup for a someone who does it for a hobby

Does anyone have a excel spread sheet or a price list they base some work off of? I don't know if thats too confidential to ask for some businesses but I figure I ask!

Thanks again


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

The thing is steve what would work here in NY might not work were you live. the best thing I could tell you is call around and talk to some other local print shops in your area. Say my bosses put me in charge here of this project and I need some shirts printed for our oh lets say a family night thing. If we supply you the shirts what would it cost me to imprint them and what they would be using. like some other posters said they would maybe do vinyl or actual screen printing. this will get you a base line for your area for those shirts and that qty. I don't think you will get to many responses for that info but I can point you in a direction to get the info you seek.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

You have to walk a very fine line here (it's often not a good idea to let your personal hobby/business mix with your full time job), which is why I'm simply using my job to _practice_ sign vinyl printing and installation. I think you're right to toss around lower figures to keep the peace with your bosses. Some people may see that as "undercutting the competition" but I don't see doing free or discounted work for your job as much different than someone making some cheap or free shirts for their brother during downtime, as long as it's not your price for _everyone_. The problem with doing it at a discount, however, is that you may have to continue doing it at that price, your coworkers will expect those prices too (and they _will_ find what the price was eventually), if it doesn't come out right you'll have inter-office drama (which is why I did my first few vinyl installations at cost "just in case something goes horribly wrong in a few weeks"), or your life will turn into a Seinfeld episode.

Now is probably a good time to figure out what your cost for a regular customer _should_ be, then take that number and give them a 15-25% discount, depending on what you can afford. Maybe you can work on some of it (design, etc) on company time.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

I think search the other companies in you area. This is the best way to give rate.


----------

